# Talk me out of looking at him



## Clayton Taffy

Looking for a riding and driving horse.
This one is a national show horse gelding.
10 years old , 16 HH
What does anyone think of him?
He needs to do some dressage in the carriage.

Is it worth a 2 hour drive in 100 degree weather?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I think he's beautiful!
2 hours isn't that long for 100 degrees, it's 110 here. Just as long as you have A/C, I think you should


----------



## Clayton Taffy

TrojanCowgirl said:


> I think he's beautiful!
> 2 hours isn't that long for 100 degrees, it's 110 here. Just as long as you have A/C, I think you should


I know he is so close, thanks.
Take care in the heat!!


----------



## Tianimalz

Don't bother look at him, I'm already on my way there to pick him up and steal him muahahahahhahaha.

No seriously, he's beautiful, pretty look in his eye... looks like he could be a bit high strung though by the way he is walking right through that tight grip the lady has on the bit.


----------



## FlyGap

Nope, don't do it. His confo is too nice, he looks level headed, smart, and who the heck would want a 16hh NSH? Especially one THAT color.
His mane and tail make me sick, he looks too well cared for, and that shine in his coat is DISGUSTING!
Certainly NOT worth a 2 hour drive. You might get a .


----------



## cakemom

Two hours in an air conditioned car to go see a beauty? Nah....why bother...crazy!!


----------



## DancingArabian

Goodness he's flashy. Why would you want a horse like that? No one would look at you. Why, you could ride with bad form and crooked and no one would notice. And I'm look how happy he looks, do you really want a happy horse who looks like he's enjoying what he's doing? And he has FOUR legs. FOUR! Way too much upkeep!

(okay seriously I'm not a pinto person and I think he's lovely)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Tianimalz said:


> Don't bother look at him, I'm already on my way there to pick him up and steal him muahahahahhahaha.
> 
> No seriously, he's beautiful, pretty look in his eye... looks like he could be a bit high strung though by the way he is walking right through that tight grip the lady has on the bit.


I asked the woman what she rode him in, she said a snaffle, but as you can see ....
She might be call calling a broken tom thumb a snaffle. I don't want a nut case horse but she said he is not for a beginner, and likes to walk on.

The driving photos she sent had the collar too tight and him checked up with an overcheck, and he still looked sweet.

He is ranked a 5 on the scale of 1-10, But she said he was traffic safe and a great trail horse.


----------



## Tianimalz

Taffy Clayton said:


> I asked the woman what she rode him in, she said a snaffle, but as you can see ....
> She might be call calling a broken tom thumb a snaffle. I don't want a nut case horse but she said he is not for a beginner, and likes to walk on.
> 
> The driving photos she sent had the collar too tight and him checked up with an overcheck, and he still looked sweet.
> 
> He is ranked a 5 on the scale of 1-10, But she said he was traffic safe and a great trail horse.


Heehee, yeah I was pretty sure that was a tom thumb. But if walking through the bit is his only problem, with a proper bit and a bit of work you'd probably have little problem retraining that vice. 

Well, I'd vote for you to go try him out, he looks kind and very sweet, but maybe that he just learned to ignore cues and could use a tune up. 

If you do go out to see him, I'd love to see more pictures  Best of luck.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

On the photo of him facing you I was able to zoom in to see his chest and it looks great. I love a horse with a good chest, about 8" straight across between their front legs.

I also asked the woman to check his height again, with a measuring tape, not a guess.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

He is driven in a snaffle.


----------



## Speed Racer

Wow, nice looking horse. Good thing he's not black and white; I'd be racing there with my trailer to get him! :wink:


----------



## itsapleasure

He is beautiful! Are you on your way yet?


----------



## Cacowgirl

He's not in your trailer yet? Seriously-I'd certainly go look at him-he's a beauty & would probably be fine w/just a little re-training.


----------



## FlyGap

Ha HA!! Do it!!
I had a NSH and she was a DREAM to ride. I'd have one again in a heartbeat if it looked like him! Whats his breeding? Registered and %?


----------



## waresbear

No, this is not the horse for you.....it's the horse for me! Seriously though, go have a look, looking never hurt and it's only 2 hours, you must have A/C in your vehicle?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You all are not helping!!!!!

I do not need another horse!!!

He is too close to not look at!!!

Hay is a fortune right now!!


----------



## waresbear

Taffy Clayton said:


> You all are not helping!!!!!
> 
> I do not need another horse!!!
> 
> He is too close to not look at!!!
> 
> Hay is a fortune right now!!


 
No one needs ANY horses for that matter, we want them because they are good for our soul. And if you didn't spend your money on hay, you'd prolly just waste it anyways.:wink:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

FlyGap said:


> Ha HA!! Do it!!
> I had a NSH and she was a DREAM to ride. I'd have one again in a heartbeat if it looked like him! Whats his breeding? Registered and %?


His breeding is Sire is Spotacular fame ASB
Grand sire The color of Fame ASB

Under registration it says, AHRA< PtHA 

I of course do not know what they are.


----------



## FlyGap

How hilarious, did a search on the sire and they have his sister or half for sale down here!
Ain't Miss Beehavin -- 2003 Half-Arabian Pinto Filly
So he should be registered as NSH, Pinto, and Arabian Horse Registry of America.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Add me to the not helping crew. I am the last person to talk anyone out of more horses. I've upped my numbers by 2 already recently and another is being delivered Sunday...silly horses, they are like pringles, can't have just one. 

He's not my normal type of horse but I quite like him TC. I think he would look pretty darn flashy in a pleasure driving class!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

FlyGap said:


> How hilarious, did a search on the sire and they have his sister or half for sale down here!
> Ain't Miss Beehavin -- 2003 Half-Arabian Pinto Filly
> So he should be registered as NSH, Pinto, and Arabian Horse Registry of America.


 
That is funny.

Missy sure is a looker, she looks big too.

Well there you go, I will go look at my gelding and you go look at your mare. We will compare notes.

Now that would be funny.

Okay you answered my question as to what those regestry letters were.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Add me to the not helping crew. I am the last person to talk anyone out of more horses. I've upped my numbers by 2 already recently and another is being delivered Sunday...silly horses, they are like pringles, can't have just one.
> 
> He's not my normal type of horse but I quite like him TC. I think he would look pretty darn flashy in a pleasure driving class!


He is not my normal type of horse either, but I have been looking for half Arabs and the NSHs keep comming up.

I did not think they would make great Combined Driving Horses but they do great, one just sold for $25,000.
I like the stamina of the half Arabs, Poor Pilgrim, being a half draft is pretty lazy. I just hate pushing him, and we didn't even go far in the last drive.

I saw a t-shirt once that said---

I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE
I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE
I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE

I think a lot of us should get that shirt!


----------



## BBBCrone

Uhm ... *adds self to the not helping list*

Why aren't you still home!!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

waresbear said:


> No one needs ANY horses for that matter, we want them because they are good for our soul. And if you didn't spend your money on hay, you'd prolly just waste it anyways.:wink:


What would we waste our money on???

JEWELREY No
MAKE-UP No
MANNYS and PEDDYS I think not
VACATIONS Who would feed?
CUTS and COLORS What a waste
FANCY CARS Why have a car when you have a truck?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'll agree to that whole list except for the vacation part. :wink:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Okay, she didn't stick him but she had a yard stick, she said he was 3 feet from girth to withers. How tall is that?

I went all the way to Kansas City to look at a horse that was 17.2, he shrank to 16 hands before I got there.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'll agree to that whole list except for the vacation part. :wink:


 
I do like my vacations too. 
Hubby and I have to go on separate vacations so someone can stay home and feed.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Taffy Clayton said:


> Okay, she didn't stick him but she had a yard stick, she said he was 3 feet from girth to withers. How tall is that?


That's an interesting measuring method. Hmm. Wouldn't know what to say without knowing how long his legs are. 

Bummer on the separate vacations. My sister did them for our last one & since her old childhood pony is moving in she can't say no the next time either :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I have an appointment to look at him tomorrow at 5 pm.

I am getting excited about seeing him, oh great, BAD SIGN.

Thanks a lot guys, next time I am not looking here for help to not look at a horse I do not need!:wink:


----------



## waresbear

Need pictures!!!! And if you don't buy him, go have a mani & a pedi:thumbsup:;-)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Taffy Clayton said:


> I have an appointment to look at him tomorrow at 5 pm.
> 
> I am getting excited about seeing him, oh great, BAD SIGN.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, next time I am not looking here for help to not look at a horse I do not need!:wink:


I have a solution. Just send me the buckskin in your avatar pic and even it out :lol:

Seriously though, good luck. We will be expecting pictures if it's a go.


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> I know he is so close, thanks.
> Take care in the heat!!


 I will give you a good reason. Because your equipment won't fit him and you will have to buy everything again. Suprised to haer you are looking as I thought you had a couple of driving horses.


----------



## churumbeque

Post the picture of him driving.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

churumbeque said:


> I will give you a good reason. Because your equipment won't fit him and you will have to buy everything again. Suprised to haer you are looking as I thought you had a couple of driving horses.


Now I was hoping my harness would fit him. Pilgrim is heaver than this horse, but this horse is taller.

I am bringing my harness to try on him, to try for fit but also their harness does not look as safe as I would like. Plus I would like to see him work in a breast collar and no over check.
Get him to lower his head and gove me a little roundness.

Yes I do have a couple driving horses but I do not have a riding horse.
Last time I rode Pilgrim, 13 months ago, I went to the hospital.
He is an idiot under saddle, so spooky, I cannot sit him. We will be cantering one direction and in a split second we are cantering the other.
He is an angel about 99.9% of the time, then he throws me, or I fall off, I don't rightly know which it is.

But 13 months ago I decided that was it, We had too much baggage together to be compatable, he made me nervous and I made him nervous.

I am not really looking for a horse, actually I hope he is not what I want.

I am looking for my perfect horse, one that I can grow old with, like I thought Pilgrim was going to be. 

But this horse is too cute and too close not to go look at.

And I miss riding a lot!!


----------



## TexanFreedom

Does he have the movement that a horse of that type should have? If yes, then I would buy him, that color and fancy movement would get you noticed anywhere, ridden or driven!


----------



## calicokatt

W
O
W! 

Are you on your deathbed? Is that why you don't want to go look? I can't discourage you, he looks great! Please let us know what you find when you get there!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am off to get hay, but here he is!!


----------



## cakemom

Do you own him now??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

cakemom said:


> Do you own him now??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## CLaPorte432

Omg...you must buy him!!!!! *drool*


----------



## BBBCrone

Wow ... if you don't own him ... you should be changing that!!

*is helping more*


----------



## DancingArabian

Taffy Clayton said:


> I saw a t-shirt once that said---
> 
> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE
> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE
> I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE
> 
> I think a lot of us should get that shirt!



Did the back say.. "BUT THAT ONE WILL BE MY LAST HORSE, I SWEAR" or maybe "BUT THAT ONE'S JUST SO PREEEETTTTY"?


----------



## DimSum

Subbing in


----------



## FlyGap

I am positive that horse is in your paddock, you have white fence right!?
Really! How did it go?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

I would love to know if he is yours now!


----------



## equiniphile

A little late to the party, but dying to know if you bought this gorgeous guy.


----------



## WSArabians

If you're asking us to tell you know based on corformation... You're SOL. 
He is really well put together. 
PLUS.... He got the pretty Arabian head.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

He is not mine yet, I am putting together a list of pros and cons.
He has wonderful ground manners and lots of round pen work. 
but he is very green under saddle, no ring work under saddle and doesn't canter yet, and I do not have a ring or a round pen.

Trivia Question: In the last photo who's rump is wider?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

So beautiful!!
*coughgethimcough*


----------



## WSArabians

Despite being green, I think he's got a LOT of potential. His attitude is obviously in the right place, and I think he's going to be one of those great horses with more experiance.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Personally, as a riding horse, and especially your first in years, I'd say no. Too green for someone JUST getting back into riding and looking for their new riding horse. 

As a driving horse, I'd say yes, but could do better for his breed. I guess it's a matter of can you put all the effort into the ridden training and riding him enough. He has tons of potential, and is quite the looker.


----------



## DimSum

Well as far as being green to ride, is it possible to send him out for 30-60-90 days training? If you are looking at a lifetime of having the horse, spending a bit more to have a pro ride the kinks out of him in the beginning is a good investment IMO.


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi

Subbing in...this makes exciting reading!! I think TexanFreedom makes a sensible point...but he is fantastic!


----------



## GreenBackJack

I'm in Washington state and getting in my car right now to go look at him!


----------



## Cacowgirl

For real?


----------



## FlyGap

If you liked him, I'd do like DimSum said. (Depending on his price)
That's what I did with Rick. Hadn't been in the saddle for a couple years, he was super green but had so much potential for what I wanted. I sent Rick off for 45 days, then worked with him slowly for a couple months and he's a doll, super safe which I picked up on in the beginning, he was just a little rough around the edges. I don't regret it one bit.


You look great on him! Did you feel safe?


----------



## Tianimalz

If you feel that "click" with him, I'd say get him! He looks to be a very nice horse, I like his expression when you were on his back, he seems to just take things in stride, that's a wonderful horse in the making right there  Maybe you could hire a trainer to help you progress his training, and both of you could get a wonderful learning experience.


----------



## Critter sitter

heck I'll go pick her up WOW what a beauty..


----------



## TexanFreedom

GreenBackJack said:


> I'm in Washington state and getting in my car right now to go look at him!


Why? 

I agree with DimSum, too. 

For what you are looking for, he has amazing potential.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

PROS
He is 16 hands
He is very sweet
He has good gaits, with lots of knee action
He is forward moving and built up hill
His feet look good, no under run heels and no long toes
Nice straight legs
Lots of round pen work
Impeccable ground manners
Holds still and stands nice, did not move when I mounted from the ground
Although he was harnessed and hitched atrociously, he drove willingly
If he was an Arab paint cross he would be in my barn right now
The price is right, gives me enough $$ to sent to a trainer for 3 months
The trot I got him in was nice and I could post to it.
jumps right in a trailer


Cons
Hi is green broke, no cantering and no ring work
No one ever taught him how to pull a vehicle, head straight up and very hollow
He seems more Saddle bread that Arab
No matter how hard I try he will never be a hunt seat horse
Lots of knee action
He is not an Arab paint cross
I do not know if he will ever lower his head or if he should
He might be a little to forward for me, I like a medium trot, not full out
I just don’t know if he is my dream horse.

If he is still there this weekend she is going to take me on a trail ride


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Taffy Clayton said:


> PROS
> He is 16 hands
> He is very sweet
> He has good gaits, with lots of knee action
> He is forward moving and built up hill
> His feet look good, no under run heels and no long toes
> Nice straight legs
> Lots of round pen work
> Impeccable ground manners
> Holds still and stands nice, did not move when I mounted from the ground
> Although he was harnessed and hitched atrociously, he drove willingly
> If he was an Arab paint cross he would be in my barn right now
> The price is right, gives me enough $$ to sent to a trainer for 3 months
> The trot I got him in was nice and I could post to it.
> jumps right in a trailer
> 
> 
> Cons
> Hi is green broke, no cantering and no ring work
> No one ever taught him how to pull a vehicle, head straight up and very hollow
> He seems more Saddle bread that Arab
> No matter how hard I try he will never be a hunt seat horse
> Lots of knee action
> He is not an Arab paint cross
> I do not know if he will ever lower his head or if he should
> He might be a little to forward for me, I like a medium trot, not full out
> *I just don’t know if he is my dream horse.*
> 
> If he is still there this weekend she is going to take me on a trail ride


If you wouldn't have said that, I'd say "GO GET HIM YOU FOOL!" :lol: But if he was, you'd know. If you don't think he's the one than pass on him... I'ma go hitch my trailer up now. :wink:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

It was really tough to see how he drove, the bit was too small and put so tight in his mouth. He was checked up but he held his head so high that the over check was loose. The buggy was very heavy and the poor horse was so sloppy in the shafts.

The amish guy told me it was his 17.2 atandardbreads harness, no adjustments were made for the pinto. The breeching was so loose and so low, I cannot believe the horse put up with it. I started to look and see if I could make some adjustments, but the buckles would not move. 

The horse tried his hardest to pull the carriage, in spite of the fact that he was never tought to pull, by using his chest and lowering his head. He was very forward in the cart not slowing for anything, but I could hardly blame him, every time he slowed the cart would run up on his rump and push his back legs out from under him.

This weekend I might bring my cart and harness and try him out. See what he is really like. When I first got Pilgrim, also trained by amish, for the first 3 months all we did in harness is stand and walk.


----------



## texasgal

......... you know you want him ....................



just sayin'


----------



## TexanFreedom

Would they let you take him out on your own or take him back to your place for a week for a trial ride so you can drive him on your own in better fitting tack and so you can see if he changes with tack that fits and a buggy that he can pull easily? 

EDIT; I just read your last post. I think if you do this and all goes well- or better, then maybe you should get him.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

As far as riding, he was put in a broken tom thumb, and evey step he took the bit hit him in his mouth, and you cold tell he did not like it at all.

I felt comfortable on him, he was more substantial in width than I thought he would be. I don't care for a narrow horse. At first when I trotted him, I was like no, not for me, but then we got in a groove. My friend that I brought with me, said the horse was much better for me than for the owner, He kept his head quieter.

I did not feel comfortable trying for a canter in the small area we were riding.
The owner did get him in a canter, It took about three trips around the "ring"
to get him in it, but it looked good.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

TexanFreedom said:


> Would they let you take him out on your own or take him back to your place for a week for a trial ride so you can drive him on your own in better fitting tack and so you can see if he changes with tack that fits and a buggy that he can pull easily?
> 
> EDIT; I just read your last post. I think if you do this and all goes well- or better, then maybe you should get him.


I want to rent him for a week or so to take lessons and have a vet check and my farrier look at him. Also drive a little, She said No , No , No.

Last time I bought a horse, without trying him out, one week later it was for sale. I had to board it at a riding barn just so I could show it to presective buyers, and then pay someone to ride and show it for me.
It did work out, the girl who was riding and showing it for me, fell in love and bought it.


----------



## GreenBackJack

TexanFreedom said:


> Why?
> 
> I agree with DimSum, too.
> 
> For what you are looking for, he has amazing potential.


_*oops just realized that the quote here didn't include explanation...TexanFreedom asked why I said I was getting in my car to go look at him even though I'm in Washington state._

Well, I think he's gorgeous and I'm a sucker for a pretty face! LOL 
Seriously, I was being facetious about getting in the car. It's actually bit of a drive. hehe I'm however a firm believer in potential and green is just a matter of training time. If he's healthy, the type of horse you're looking for and, at a price you agree with then by all means look into it! I sure wouldn't let a couple hours drive turn me away from what could be a fantastic horse for a long time to come. In the end it's always a gamble but the payoff can be well worth the risks.


----------



## Speed Racer

Taffy Clayton said:


> I just don’t know if he is my dream horse.


Dream horses are generally not a 'struck by lightning' instantaneous type of thing. That type of bond usually grows over time. 

I think people need to stop with the Black Stallion Syndrome stuff when it comes to looking for 'the one'.

My beloved heart horse was one I didn't even LIKE when I first saw/met him. There were no bells, whistles, or golden shining rays to point him out to me. If you're waiting for that, you're going to wait forever and pass up perfectly good horses in the meantime.

There's no_ logical_ reason to pass on a horse who has most of the attributes for which you're looking. So what if doesn't turn out to be the horse who makes your world go 'round? You can have a wonderful relationship just the same.


----------



## tbstorm

enough said...


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*


Speed Racer said:



Dream horses are generally not a 'struck by lightning' instantaneous type of thing. That type of bond usually grows over time.

Click to expand...

*


Speed Racer said:


> Well I agree with you when you talk about your Heart horse. Your dream horse is just that, the horse of your dreams.
> Mine would be a 16 hand Arab X Paint that is sound and healthy, jumps 3 feet, drives, fox hunts, trail rides, camps, and is proficient in everything.
> As you can see I am well away from my dream horse already.
> 
> *I think people need to stop with the Black Stallion Syndrome stuff when it comes to looking for 'the one'.*
> 
> If I remember correctly in the Black Stallion, the boy, Alex or Alec I think, Did not bond with, "The Black" until they had been on the Island for awhile. There were no lightning strikes.
> 
> When looking for your dream horse or one close to it, you follow your parameters and you can go outside those guidelines as you wish. To find your heart it horse takes much longer, you will not know if he is "The One" for months or even years.
> 
> 
> 
> *My beloved heart horse was one I didn't even LIKE when I first saw/met him. There were no bells, whistles, or golden shining rays to point him out to me. If you're waiting for that, you're going to wait forever and pass up perfectly good horses in the meantime.*
> 
> I have been blessed to have a few heart horses, not one I picked out myself, and every one was far from my dream horse*.*
> 
> 
> *There's no logical reason to pass on a horse who has most of the attributes for which you're looking. So what if doesn't turn out to be the horse who makes your world go 'round? You can have a wonderful relationship just the same.*


Would you say the same if I was picking out my dream husband?


----------



## churumbeque

Speed Racer said:


> Dream horses are generally not a 'struck by lightning' instantaneous type of thing. That type of bond usually grows over time.
> 
> I think people need to stop with the Black Stallion Syndrome stuff when it comes to looking for 'the one'.
> 
> My beloved heart horse was one I didn't even LIKE when I first saw/met him. There were no bells, whistles, or golden shining rays to point him out to me. If you're waiting for that, you're going to wait forever and pass up perfectly good horses in the meantime.
> 
> *There's no logical reason to pass on a horse who has most of the attributes for which you're looking.* So what if doesn't turn out to be the horse who makes your world go 'round? You can have a wonderful relationship just the same.


 I thought there were some very good reasons to pass on this horse. He is green broke and it doesn't sound like his foundation in basic training was done properly. My guess is the owner had a mishap on him and now wants to sell him. To me a better broke riding horse is what she is looking for and not something that may scare her.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

The main reason I would pass on his horse is I am not sure if I want a horse that is sooooo saddlebredy. And how would he do in a Combined driving event, we don't have to win but I do like to be in the hunt.

Everything else could be worked through.

It is a buyers market. And my Arab / Paint might be out there somewhere. 

If I bought another horse today I would have to find at least another 200 bales of hay.


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> The main reason I would pass on his horse is I am not sure if I want a horse that is sooooo saddlebredy. And how would he do in a Combined driving event, we don't have to win but I do like to be in the hunt.
> 
> Everything else could be worked through.
> 
> It is a buyers market. And my Arab / Paint might be out there somewhere.
> 
> If I bought another horse today I would have to find at least another 200 bales of hay.


 I sent you a PM about a hackney pony I may go see and you didn't respond.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

churumbeque said:


> I sent you a PM about a hackney pony I may go see and you didn't respond.


 
Oh my I was so tired when I looked at him, I forgot to write you back.


----------



## DimSum

Taffy Clayton said:


> I want to rent him for a week or so to take lessons and have a vet check and my farrier look at him. Also drive a little, She said No , No , No.


(mental one rein stop)
Wait...she won't allow a farrier and vet check or is it she won't allow a trial? World of difference. To me he just sounds green and in need of some work, at least he was trying for you. The bigger question to me is: What is your goal with this horse? Can he physically/mentally do what you want of him?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Okay get this. 

If this horse is too much for me I do not want to get stuck with a horse in this market, I cannot get rid of.

I called a friend from southern Mo, that raises and shows Arabians all over the country, they are in New Mexico now.
Well I was telling her about the Pinto, how I thought he was a great horse and she should go look at it. Sent her photos and told her all about him.

She said are you sure you don't want him? I explained that I like to try them out first to see if they are a good fit, and I have a heck of a time selling anything.

She said she had an Arab/ oldenburg cross for sale, I said I would come and look. She thinks I might have the same problem with the Oldenburg cross as he is also green broke and does not drive.

She calls me back and said she has a client that is interested in the pinto, and she would send it to the trainer that I would have sent it to. About 45 min from me. She said I could play with and ride the pinto for a month, and if I want him I would pay her back the asking price plus training and any incidentals, gas, trailering etc. and I could have him.

I think that is what she said. I need to confirm if I heard correctly.

Now that would be great!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*I cannot read sometimes, it was the oldenburg my friend was talking about. I knew it was to good to be true, and why would she do that. *

*So this is the story*

I told a friend that shows arabs about the horse and she should go look at it.

My friend said she had an Arab/Oldendurg cross for sale, but it also was green broke and did not drive. She thought I might have the same problems with the Oldenburg cross.
I said I would send it saraight to the trainer.

I explained that I like to try out the horses for a couple weeks before I buy.

She emailed me back and said that the owners of the oldebburg are willing to send him to the trainer that I would have sent him to, and I can go and play with him and ride him while he is there and see if he is for me and at the end of the month buy him if I like him.

This might be a sweet deal.


----------



## DimSum

Niiice! The friend have any pictures??


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Not yet, she is in New mexico. 
I have an appointment to look at him on Sunday.
And I pushed back driving the pinto till Monday.

He is 16.1, steel gray, and 5 years, not very forward moving and kind of a dead head, and most important not spooky.


----------



## amp23

I like the sound of this new guy you're thinking about... looking forward to hearing about how it goes!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

DimSum said:


> (mental one rein stop)
> Wait...she won't allow a farrier and vet check or is it she won't allow a trial? World of difference. To me he just sounds green and in need of some work, at least he was trying for you. The bigger question to me is: What is your goal with this horse? Can he physically/mentally do what you want of him?


She won't allow a trial. And I get that, She doesn't know me from adam.

I can get lots of references and vet references, and I have insured the horse before when I have done this.

I have done it about 6 times and I think I returned one horse, because it failed vet check.


----------



## Endiku

What about leasing to own? That would give you time to try him out while getting her the paperwork and money that she needs.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Endiku said:


> What about leasing to own? That would give you time to try him out while getting her the paperwork and money that she needs.


I did not think of that.

It might work if she does not get other offers.

I know I did not ask her about renting him for a trial, she volenteered information stating that once he leaves her place he is mine and she will not take him back.
Stating that a horse can be ruined in 24 hours, and giving an example that I would like to forget.
Saying that is how she does it and that is that.

So I never really broached the subject. 
Putting it as a rent to own might sound better.


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> I did not think of that.
> 
> It might work if she does not get other offers.
> 
> I know I did not ask her about renting him for a trial, she volenteered information stating that once he leaves her place he is mine and she will not take him back.
> Stating that a horse can be ruined in 24 hours, and giving an example that I would like to forget.
> Saying that is how she does it and that is that.
> 
> So I never really broached the subject.
> Putting it as a rent to own might sound better.


 I don't know who was riding in the picture of when his nose was way in the air but that wasn't pretty and if that was her riding I can't believe she would be worried about someone elses riding.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

churumbeque said:


> I don't know who was riding in the picture of when his nose was way in the air but that wasn't pretty and if that was her riding I can't believe she would be worried about someone elses riding.


 
It was not me, but I think it was the bit.
Just the weight of the reins seemed to jar his mouth.


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi

Would you buy the pinto if he wasn't so pretty? I mean, is he going to be good at what you want him to do? I'd be a bit wary of somebody who wouldn't have a horse back once it had left the yard - it says to me that she doesn't really have the horses best interests at heart, or like one of the other posters said, something has happened between them and she wants to get rid of him.

At least with the Oldenburg x you have a chance to get to know him a bit better and see if you're really going to get along


----------



## BBBCrone

Sounds to me you have enough reservations you better let him pass. We all think he's beautiful and he is. But you're the one going to have to ride him and care for him. If he's not exactly or close to what you want, you'll be disappointed. You can't ride pretty 

If you want an Arab paint cross that badly, then you should wait until you find one. As far as the "dream horse" thing. I guess that would depend on what you consider your dream horse. I tend to agree with Speed Racer on this point. If it's that "magical bonding supernatural" thing, then I believe you're likely to be disappointed in most everything you come across. Could it happen? Sure ... I guess. Likely to? Not so much. If you base a purchase on that alone, a lot of what you want in a horse will pass you by. Mostly you get that type of "connection" (that's the only word that really works for me here) working with your horse as you grow together. You certainly can't equate it to finding a good match for a husband LOL. At least I don't think you can so take that for what it's worth to ya .

Which ever way you go, I wish you much luck!!


----------



## TexanFreedom

When you ride, you ride western, right? If this is the case, the oldenburg x is probably not your best option as a riding horse, as neither breed were designed for carrying weight. Just my opinion, though. I mean, they can do it, as we've probably seen these small arabs and morgans compete in Western pleasure and reining, and OTTB's in gaming. Maybe I am completly off track, but just throwing my two-cents out there.


----------



## jaydee

*would I buy this horse*

Go see him, ride him, handle him and then go home and think about it

He is beautiful but looks aren't everything. I tried some wonderful looking horses before I got this latest one and was soooo disapointed with the way they rode - yet on the videos my husband took of me riding them they looked fine, just didn't feel it.
I wouldn't let a horse of mine go out on trial but I would allow a trial from my own property which is different
There might be some very good reasons why she won't have him back so I wouldn't read too much into that but if a person has nothing to hide then they wont refuse to let you have a vet check.


----------



## Corporal

Taffy Clayton said:


> Yes I do have a couple driving horses but I do not have a riding horse.
> Last time I rode Pilgrim, 13 months ago, I went to the hospital.
> He is an idiot under saddle, so spooky, I cannot sit him. We will be cantering one direction and in a split second we are cantering the other.
> He is an angel about 99.9% of the time, then he throws me, or I fall off, I don't rightly know which it is.
> I am looking for my perfect horse, one that I can grow old with, like I thought Pilgrim was going to be.
> 
> But this horse is too cute and too close not to go look at.
> 
> And I miss riding a lot!!


_I'm gonna be the wet blanket._ You *Should* go look at him. As a riding horse I see in the pictures a very pleasant fellow. I also see straight back legs, which means a bouncy trot and canter, just so you know. IMO, 2 hours isn't at all too far to drive for a good look. Here's hoping he fits the bill, and you'll get to ride and drive him. =D


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I went to look at this horse yesterday.
An Arab Oldenburg cross, 5 years, 16.1 hands

He is very green, walks and trots only, but has had lots of ground work.
A little funny looking in the neck area, needs a lot of top line work. 
He moves very nice.
Is sweet with a kind eye, he scraped his face all up that morning.

They are sending him to a trainer about 50 min from me, so I am going to start playing with him and riding him after he has been at the trainer a couple weeks.
I told them no committments, they said fine.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Did you decide no on the pnto? The gray really shows his Arabian side-he's a pretty fellow, but his looks will probably change over the years. (Color-wise)


----------



## DimSum

I know very little about driving, will his neck conformation not being quite optimal be a problem?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am thinking he will mature, getting a little better neck, more muscle.
I have read that the Oldenburgs mature late and fill out late.
He seems good bone everywhere but that scrawny neck.
I think he has a nice chest and shoulder for driving.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Cacowgirl said:


> Did you decide no on the pnto? The gray really shows his Arabian side-he's a pretty fellow, but his looks will probably change over the years. (Color-wise)


 
I did tell the pinto owner no, I felt I wanted more of a hunter seat horse, and no matter what I did to the pinto he was always going to go saddle seat.

If anyone is interested. 
This is the add, He is a very nice horse, sound healthy and sweet and willing.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1792284 - DW Spotacular Tango


----------

